# 4 way wedge



## FireNewbie (Mar 11, 2010)

Question:  Does anyone know if the troybuilt 27 ton splitter can handle a 4way wedge?  I was thinking of having a buddy weld one up, but wasn't sure if it had enough power for it.  I guess what type of wood to be split would play a factor...  Thanks.


----------



## kwikrp (Mar 12, 2010)

I think it will have enough power, I have one but can not find a 4 way that will fit a troy bilt. If you find one that will fit please let me know i will buy one too !!


----------



## iceman (Mar 12, 2010)

[quote author="kwikrp" date="1268374536"]I think it will have enough power, I have one but can not find a 4 way that will fit a troy bilt. If you find one that will fit please let me know i will buy one too !![


/quote]http://www.freewebs.com/logsplitter/


----------



## webie (Mar 12, 2010)

I am running a timberwolf Tw3hd , Its a 3point Pto splitter ( 22ton ) It came standard with a 4 way head , and I bought the optional 6 way head and use that quite a bit . I dont think I have ever used the splitter with out at least the 4 way head on  . So I would think for sure your 27 ton would handle a 4 way head .


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 12, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> kwikrp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I don't like about those Robert Collopy wedges on a moving wedge design is that they are angled top and bottom.  This creates lift on the slide.  They should be angled only on the top and straight on the bottom like a wood chisel.


----------



## webie (Mar 12, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to read this over like twice till I finally figured out what you were talking about , ( sorry a little solw I worked all night ) 
The actual wedge for the the first split is fine as a V but LLigetfa is right the 4 way part should be flat or even at a slight taper up as similar to a wood chisel or your secondary splitting your splits will wedge tight . 
 Since this is a custom shop I am sure he could probably do that with out a problem .


----------



## mellow (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm looking at getting this same wedge for my 27 ton,   anyone get one and have a review?  Saw someone on arboristsite that has one and likes it.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 8, 2012)

How about this?   http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Oregon-S40201200/p8045.html


----------



## mellow (Oct 8, 2012)

smokinj said:


> How about this? http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Oregon-S40201200/p8045.html


 
Thanks Jay,  only issue is:

Fits Oregon 22 & 28 ton log splitters only
•Will not work with other brands


----------



## smokinj (Oct 8, 2012)

mellow said:


> Thanks Jay, only issue is:
> 
> Fits Oregon 22 & 28 ton log splitters only
> •Will not work with other brands


 
There is a guy that makes them for troy built and had the adress at one point. I will look again. At one point I was going to buy it, but decided against it with the wood I get.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 8, 2012)

Maybe this is it.....http://www.freewebs.com/logsplitter/

Here is another thread about it...http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/137502.htm


----------



## mellow (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep,  that is why I said I am looking to get the same wedge 

Iceman posted the same link and why I mentioned arboristsite in my question.

If anyone has this wedge I would sure love to hear more about how it runs on your splitter.


----------



## mellow (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/148540-2.htm

Btw, this is the thread I was referring to,  much better pictures.


----------



## mellow (Oct 12, 2012)

Got mine ordered,  will post a review of it when I get it later this month.


----------

